# My weed smells like old grass.



## Hyper (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey i had a few plants that i had to harvest early and got about 50 grams of i think...anywayz i hung it up side down and left it for 4 or 5 days...the weed is pretty much dry but it smells horrible...like old grass, it does get me high a little bit..but more a buzz. Why does my weed smell like this and is there a way to fix it?..i just put my weed in jars and im going to open them 2 times a day or so...but would jar healing help? Would it get a better smell again and make the weed a little more potent?


----------



## desertrat (Sep 25, 2008)

the jar curing will help. you're tasting the chlorophyl in the plant that curing gets rid of over time.


----------



## akornpatch (Sep 25, 2008)

basically the slower you get to "jar ready" the better. The bud stem should snap cleanly before you put it in jars. At any rate, the "grass" smell should go away after the chlorophyl breaks down.


----------



## smokeybandit22 (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems everyone's weed smells that way during curing, escpecially when you first start out. I have a strain that is curing as we speak and when first smoked after dried, got the same thing-little high more of a buzz. It is getting better the more it is cured-the trichs mature and the leaf matter that contains less THC breaksdown leaving more bud with higher THC concentrations.
Have another strain that we had to chop 4-5 weeks into flowering and she got me blasted while she was still wet.

gonna be a couple of weeks-post back in a couple of weeks and let us know how it turns out


----------



## Hyper (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha good to know XD yeah hope i didn't put my weed in the jars too early hehe but i don't think it would be really bad cuz my weed isn't wet or anything


----------



## Dirtyboy (Sep 25, 2008)

desertrat said:


> the jar curing will help. you're tasting the chlorophyl in the plant that curing gets rid of over time.


 I agree with this post.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

you should cure your weed for a month in jars, opening every day, to get that perfect taste outta your herb


----------



## hectik (Sep 25, 2008)

quick question im currently drying my buds, but i do want to cure to avoid this grass smell issue. So should i put my buds in the jar when the stems snap/break off easily. Is that the sign that they are ready for curing? Sorry for the question but first time harversting


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 25, 2008)

hang your buds up to dry. once the outside is dry, but theres still a little give and gush on the inside THEN put them in jars to cure. be sure to check them regulary and mix the buds up gently so no mold grows


----------



## Antman (Sep 25, 2008)

Your weed smells like old ass? Man, that's not good. J/K. Curing is the answer to your stinky weed problem. You can cure your buddage in tupperware or in ball jars(glass jars w/metal lids). Put the buds in the containers without packing them in too tight. You will want to open them every day for an hour or so. If they start to smell a little moldy leave them open for a while longer. I actually like the tupperware better myself for a few reasons. One, you can get yourself a couple nice size ones and fit more into them. Two, if you get good ones, I think the seal is as good if not better than the rubber seals on the ball jars that tend to dry out after a while. Three, if you happen to get all stoned out and drop one it won't break and get small pieces of glass all in your smoke. And last, but not least, you really don't want to handle your buds too much. With the tupperware you can just take the lid off and toss the buds gently right in the container without ever having to put a finger on them. With the jars it's harder to get the buds in and out without roughing them up. The whole time you're curing, keep your buds in a cool dark place. Light degrades THC. The longer you cure, the better. I usually do it for a month or so, but I always keep my weed in a tupperware container anyway. So it's like the buds are curing all the way up to when they get smoked. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hyper (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks peoplez. I have been smoking some of the bud already and 2 days ago i started getting pain in the throat..i hope thats not because of the weed or something.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice post antman +rep....

Im having the same grass smell as well...I smoked a bong after it dried for 4 days and got RIPPED!! i have some more that are two weeks older that hopefully are going to be better...

I got a 12 pack of these and they seem to be doing a great job!




Good luck!


----------



## Antman (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks smokablunt16! Back at ya bro!


----------



## Hyper (Sep 25, 2008)

lol..retarded like stoned?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea now that i thought about that word i changed it....Might offend someone..


----------



## NASTYRUDEDOGG (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow so many people dont know what they're talking about, not everyone though. First off what strain was it because they all smell different. They should smell good when they're drying. Some buds will dry faster than others depending on their size. You said you just left them to dry four or five days? You should be in there checking them every day. You also want to be drying in a humidity level of 45-55% temperature of 65-75 degrees and in the darkness. You want to dry them until the stem snaps, then you're ready to cure it should take 5 to 7 days a little longer if you got fat nugs. Curing allows buds to continue to dry slowly. The first week of curing affects potency in that it evenly removes moisture within the bud so virtually all of the thc is psychoactive. If they dry too fast the thc gets degraded and the can't bring it back. Airtight glass containers are best, avoid ziplock bags because they are not airtight. If your curing ten pounds you might want to use rubber tubs with a lid, but glass jars work best. You want to keep your jars in a dark area and open the jars for half an hour every two to four hours. If the stem folds over still you can put them in a paper bag folded over and open that every few hours for half an hour until the buds are uniformly dried. Then they are ready to store your buds in airtight jars, just remember to keep them out of the light because light degrades thc glands. It shouldn't take more than a couple of weeks from harvest to smoke if you have the right conditions.


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 26, 2008)

NASTYRUDEDOGG said:


> You want to dry them until the stem snaps, then you're ready to cure it should take 5 to 7 days a little longer if you got fat nugs.
> 
> You want to keep your jars in a dark area and open the jars for half an hour every two to four hours. If the stem folds over still you can put them in a paper bag folded over and open that every few hours for half an hour until the buds are uniformly dried.


Why would the stem go from snapping after drying/before curing to folding over during the curing process?


----------



## sirbudmaster (Sep 26, 2008)

Staropramen said:


> Why would the stem go from snapping after drying/before curing to folding over during the curing process?


 
I believe because by putting them in the jars forces the mositure out of the centers of the buds...the moisture in the jar will absorb into the dry parts of the buds....this is how it slowly gets dried....


Peace


----------



## Hyper (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah i put the weed in jars yesterday and opened it 2 times so far. Nastyrudedogg 2 up, said that all weed should smell at least a little like weed but my [email protected] weed still smells like ass. My nugs are small because i had to pull my plants early but that doesn't mean it should smell totally fukt...First i was like oh well..but now im kinda pissy cuz it took me long time to grow those bitches and i want it to be right. Damn! i hope that using the jar technique really brings back the way it should smell. thanks peoplez


----------



## Staropramen (Sep 26, 2008)

Hyper said:


> Yeah i put the weed in jars yesterday and opened it 2 times so far. Nastyrudedogg 2 up, said that all weed should smell at least a little like weed but my [email protected] weed still smells like ass. My nugs are small because i had to pull my plants early but that doesn't mean it should smell totally fukt...First i was like oh well..but now im kinda pissy cuz it took me long time to grow those bitches and i want it to be right. Damn! i hope that using the jar technique really brings back the way it should smell. thanks peoplez


Were there crystals on the buds when you chopped?


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 26, 2008)

You need to cure it in a jar for a period of time until it reaches the taste/scent/smoke that you want.

Keep it in a jar, open the jar for about 15-25 minutes every 24 hours. Keep it in a dark, cool, dry area, and within a week or two (depending on strain and time harvested) you should have excellent smoke.


----------



## Hyper (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah there was thc on it when i harvested..right now it only gives me a buzz but a buzz is beautiful in the morning man. Another thing..somehow when i smoked my weed i managed to notice that whenever i smoke it, my tongue would get like dirty n shit from smoking it. How is that possible? lol thats some wierd shit.


----------



## zackkelsoe (Sep 15, 2011)

I have this problem, did yours ever get more potent?


----------



## 80degreez (Sep 15, 2011)

change your name bro "DirtTongue" lol


----------



## iamgman (Sep 15, 2011)

Hyper said:


> Yeah i put the weed in jars yesterday and opened it 2 times so far. Nastyrudedogg 2 up, said that all weed should smell at least a little like weed but my [email protected] weed still smells like ass. My nugs are small because i had to pull my plants early but that doesn't mean it should smell totally fukt...First i was like oh well..but now im kinda pissy cuz it took me long time to grow those bitches and i want it to be right. Damn! i hope that using the jar technique really brings back the way it should smell. thanks peoplez


Im not expert... thats my disclaimer.. but I read a shitload. Small buds... 4 days drying at who knows what humidity? You might have over dried your buds. Next time get one of those small hydrometers and put that in the jar so you know where you are at. And start them in the jars when the stems will still bend some.. with some cracking OK. Stems that snap aint no bench mark.. the dryest stem will snap... you need moisture in the bud center to cure. Dry and crispy on outside.. but a lil moist on inside.. Below a RH (relative humidity) of 55% and your to dry (the boat u may be in) . And... you cant reverse. This I can attest to. Slow dry to the RH that wont get you mold (below 70% but ya still gotta burp the jars).. if over 70, paper bag em for awhile then re-jar.. Then slowly bring down to ~60% but not less that 55 by burping. Bingo. I think.. haha Makes sense to me.. and many sources back up my lack of knowledge. Read the sticky.. deep as it gets better when the smart guys chime in. Ebay or amazon a hydrometer.. $16


----------



## tet1953 (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually the device you refer to is a hygrometer, I believe. A hydrometer measures something different, like battery acid and salinity. I bought a bunch like this on eBay for like $4 each and put one in my jars:



There are many models and styles at about that price.


----------



## tet1953 (Sep 16, 2011)

BTW I wonder if anyone knows they are responding to a thread from 3 years ago lol


----------



## edsweed (Sep 16, 2011)

tet1953 said:


> BTW I wonder if anyone knows they are responding to a thread from 3 years ago lol


seems like just yesterday....pass


----------



## dukeanthony (Sep 16, 2011)

tet1953 said:


> BTW I wonder if anyone knows they are responding to a thread from 3 years ago lol


Think they are Cured yet?


----------



## tet1953 (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL talk about dank


----------



## ShadyStoner (Sep 16, 2011)

dukeanthony said:


> Think they are Cured yet?


I would wait another 2 - 3 years just to be safe


----------



## hempknightt (Nov 11, 2011)

i loled myself


----------



## Stickystickyganja (Nov 11, 2011)

hah just tuned in because the named almost made me piss my pants. Sorry to hear that man


----------



## spandy (Nov 11, 2011)

spray with butter and put it in the microcwave on 70 power for like an hour.


yum.


----------



## caveman420 (Nov 11, 2011)

and the thread lives on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 12, 2011)

lmfao wow world record cure ahhhahah


btw once you loose ur smell ur phuked! initial dry to fast 
n if you dont have smell at harvest good luck getting it threw some magical cure...itll never happen


----------



## Dontbogartthejoint (Jun 4, 2018)

Where I'm from it's 2018 so that'll make it ten years ago where your from.


----------



## gwheels (Jun 4, 2018)

you need to dry it longer before you put in jars. 1 week and it is tough because after 4 days you think its ok. 1 week at 50% RH and burp them regular until the humditiy gets to 50% or so. I use those cheap humidity things you get at the dollar store or crappy tire and put them in 1 quart jars until they are reasonable and they put my best buds in 1/2 cup jars for me. The rest are gifts and they can get the not perfect buds i reserve for me.

I am greedy like that.


----------

